# Some Pictures - Enjoy



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's some recent pics taken from my 72 gallon tank. I'm using a Pentax Option 33LF 3.2 megapixel digital camera. Manual focus, basically everything else automatic.

Australian rainbow with pearling background









Java fern pearling with one huge oxygen bubble









Similar to above but much closer and detailed









Bleheri sword pearling like crazy









Sword again but from an underside perspective









Young barclaya red that has taken off since added to the tank









Young aponogeton ulvaceus that has also taken off, even faster than the barclaya. This pic is 3 days old and it's grown new leaves and larger in that time.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pics...i wish i could take some that nice.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

good job with a 3.2 cam!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice pictures capt., java fern looks great and healthy.


----------

